# New Meilong M 3x3



## MarkA64 (Nov 30, 2019)

Any reviews or thoughts on this cube?


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Nov 30, 2019)

I haven't gotten or tried it yet, but I heard that it's pretty good.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 1, 2019)

I made my own Meilong M and it is very smooth when you use traxxas 10k, silk, and mystic with it, and it is also very quiet. It is not the most stable cube, but the strong magnets I put in it help with that. I don't like the frosted plastic however, because the cube constantly slips out of my hands. It's almost like moyu wanted to make a cube that was designed to slip out of your hands. All in all it is very good for a budget cube, and I feel comfortable taking it places but I would not even consider it as my main.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 1, 2019)

I've used my self magnetised MeiLong M at comp and I have my PB single on it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have meilong Ms available at speedcubing.org 

They are pretty nice and good value, they are quite smooth and not slow.


----------

